# Boîtier CD lecteur Apple CD300



## woz86 (9 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

J’ai acheté il n’y a pas longtemps sur eBay, un lecteur Apple CD300 le modèle Caddy.

Aujourd’hui, j’ai voulu le tester après que @gpbonneau m’est fourni les drivers.

Quand je l’ai acheté je n’avais pas eu de notice avec et je me suis aperçu qu’il manquait quelques choses, un boîtier pour mettre le CD et qu’on insère dans le lecteur ensuite, ça doit être cela à mon avis :







C’est facile à trouver ou ça risque d’être galère ?

Certains d’entre vous, on ce même de lecteur ?


----------



## peyret (9 Septembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J’ai acheté il n’y a pas longtemps sur eBay, un lecteur Apple CD300 le modèle Caddy.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Trouvé ceci sur la baie —>  Ici


----------



## dandu (9 Septembre 2020)

Ca se trouve sans trop de soucis, les caddy, et c'est standardisé. Le seul défaut, c'est que c'est fragile avec le temps.


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Septembre 2020)

Oui, c'est un modèle à caddie ;-) il faut donc un caddie, c'est comme ça qu'on appelle le petit boitier dans lequel on met le CD avant de mettre le tout dans le lecteur.
C'était comme ça sur les premiers lecteurs CD, vite remplacé par un tiroir, plus pratique et moins fragile et ensuite par les lecteurs "slot loading" encore mieux.
Et j'ai failli de demander si tu avais eu le caddie avec le lecteur quand tu l'as récupéré ;-))
J'en ai plein, je t'en envoie un.


----------



## woz86 (10 Septembre 2020)

Merci @gpbonneau, au début je ne savais pas trop le fonctionnement du lecteur, j'avais soulevé la trappe pour voir à l'intérieur et je ne comprenais pas le système et c'est en cherchant sur le net que je me suis aperçu qu'il me manquait un morceau


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2020)

Il est vrai que les lecteurs CD à caddie, ça ne nous rajeunie pas !


----------



## iDanGener (11 Septembre 2020)

_Mode nostalgie_ Je ne me rappelle plus du nom du Magasine Mac dans lequel il y avait une disquette ET un CD, mais j'avais acheté ce lecteur Apple CD300 principalement pour pouvoir les lire.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Septembre 2020)

Les premiers modèles à caddie c'était les Apple CD SC et SCPlus en 1988 et 90.
Puis en 92, le CD150 et 300 à caddie, plus petit, en externe  et aussi en interne (souvent en option) sur les Mac IIvx/vi, Quadra 650/800/900 etc...
Remplacer en 94 par le premier modèle à tiroir, le CD300Plus.


----------



## woz86 (11 Septembre 2020)

L’Apple CD300 prend quand même un peu de place car il est très profond.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2020)

iDanGener a dit:


> _Mode nostalgie_ Je ne me rappelle plus du nom du Magasine Mac dans lequel il y avait une disquette ET un CD



Plusieurs magazines fournissaient l'un ou l'autre, mais de mémoire, seul Univers Mac a fourni les deux un temps, je n'ai pas souvenir que Golden l'ai fait. Quant à SVM et SVM Mac, ils n'ont jamais fourni de disquettes si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent.


----------



## iDanGener (11 Septembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plusieurs magazines fournissaient l'un ou l'autre, mais de mémoire, seul Univers Mac a fourni les deux un temps, je n'ai pas souvenir que Golden l'ai fait. Quant à SVM et SVM Mac, ils n'ont jamais fourni de disquettes si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent.



Selon Wikipedia, il y aurait eu des disquettes avant qu’elles soient remplacées par des CD.

Note : Sur le site https://www.abandonware-magazines.org/  que @Locke avait référé il y a un an, on trouve qques copies de CD qui accompagnaient les SVM Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2020)

iDanGener a dit:


> Selon Wikipedia, il y aurait eu des disquettes avant qu’elles soient remplacées par des CD.



C'est bien ce que je disais ("l'une ou l'autre"), mais Golden a remplacé la disquette par le CD, alors qu'Univers Mac a lui, fourni un temps les deux en même temps, avant d'abandonner définitivement la disquette.


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est vrai que les lecteurs CD à caddie, ça ne nous rajeunie pas !



Non c'est sur ! J'ai toujours mon CD300, avec deux caddies au cas où ...


----------



## iDanGener (12 Septembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Non c'est sur ! J'ai toujours mon CD300, avec deux caddies au cas où ...



Et vous avez un ordi auquel le connecter en SCSI ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2020)

En tous cas, MacTracker est en train de rattraper son retard, la mise à jour d'il y a deux jours ajoute les CD 300e et CD 600e !


----------



## Invité (13 Septembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tous cas, MacTracker est en train de rattraper son retard, la mise à jour d'il y a deux jours ajoute les CD 300e et CD 600e !


Ce forum serait sous surveillance ?


----------



## woz86 (14 Septembre 2020)

Après ce modèle de lecteur peut être utilisé sur tout Macintosh avec une prise SCSI mais plus à partir du SE30 à mon avis.


----------



## Invité (14 Septembre 2020)

Je ne sais pas.
Je l'avais en interne sur un Centris 610 donné ici depuis très, très longtemps…


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2020)

iDanGener a dit:


> Et vous avez un ordi auquel le connecter en SCSI ?



Une bonne quinzaine mini, oui ...


----------

